# Some Water Themed Animated .gif's I've Done



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

Give them time to load...I hope you enjoy them.









Atlantis Rising










Rainbow Bridge










Vacation On Hyperion











Good Morning, Sweetheart











Me, You and the Ocean Blue


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

wow!!!! They are amazing 0_0 Hyperion and Me, You are my favs what program did you use? Just photoshop? I've been meaning to make a few gifs, I have ideas/images piling up  I've tried using GIMP for it but it compromises image quality upon saving.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great work, and they must have taken ages!


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad you like them. I like The Gimp but used Sqirlz Water Reflections for these:

Sqirlz Water Reflections freeware

It's a freeware program that lets you add water, ripples, rain and snow showers to any scene and is simple to use. Much more user friendly than The Gimp, though I do use them in conjunction at times.


This started out as a small moon image:








Rainy Night

This was a tiny Japanese paper boat










Just a seascape


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

I made an album on my page here w/ more of the pix I've done, if anyone is interested...










Emo​


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

I like them. Very dreamy. I made some of those on a website once. Not as good as these though


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

Leviathan














Atlantis



​


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

jitte said:


> I made an album on my page here w/ more of the pix I've done, if anyone is interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes _please_. Where can we find them?


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

DouglasMl said:


> Yes _please_. Where can we find them?


Here's the link:

http://personalitycafe.com/members/jitte-albums.html

The name of the album is Reflections and has a mermaid as the cover pix. 

I hope you like them. I'm restricted to approx 1MB in size for my pix, so I have to make them kind of small. Photobucket has about the same size restriction on their free account. 



Again, the name of the program is Squirlz Water Reflections. It's freeware, easy to use and can add effects to any image whether it starts out with water or not. Think of it as my contribution to the forum as a new member. 

Sqirlz Water Reflections freeware

If anyone has trouble getting started using it I'd be glad to help out PM, but it's really simple to use. You can even make Flash and .avi movies of your creation with it.


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

*Jade*











Jade
​


----------

